# If you have an H3 hummer, I need your help.



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm thinking of starting a project. I pulled this out of the garbage yesterday:









I have some regular off-road wheels for it. I want to take it off that monster truck 4x4 RC frame and customise the thing. The problem is, aside for the basics every car has, I don't know what the undercarriage of one of these looks like. I'll have to attempt to model it from scratch, and to do that I need pics. If you've ever had the thing up on a rack, I'd love to see what it looks like so I have an idea of what I'm (possibly) getting myself into.
TIA!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

> It's the same platform as the Chevy Colorado and GMC Canyon, not the Trailblazer/Envoy.
> 
> It has almost the same wheelbase (slightly longer) as the regular cab version of that truck, so if you get a regular cab 4WD Canyon/Colorado that's about as close as you'll get.


http://www.fourwheeler.com/projectbuild/129_0903_project_hummer_h3_alpha_suspension/index.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hummer_H3


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*I own one. a 2010 Hummer H3. Boulder Grey Metallic.*
*its my "going to town" vehicle.*











*going to town:*













*I can lift it up and take pictures if you need.*
*its like brand new underneath. very, very low mileage.*
*Oh, and mine is a 5 speed manual transmission vehicle.*


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

terryr said:


> It's the same platform as the Chevy Colorado and GMC Canyon, not the Trailblazer/Envoy.


Really? I knew they were getting smaller as the years went by, but that seems a bit extreme!

CJTorino, that would be great, if you can. Don't go to any special trouble on my account, though. I'm still working the old paint off the body. I'm not yet sure how I plan on modelling the undercarriage at the moment anyway.


----------

